# Leon13 leather review



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Last Thursday was a pretty exciting day. I took a day off work to take the missus to the airport, and when I get home, my mailbox is bustin' wide open with goodies. First, I see a duct taped box from Ghost0311/8541 and it's none other than Ammomike's Alien slingshot (more on that in another topic). Next, a package from Germany, and that's the one I'm going to go over now. The pouches are absolutely flawlessly made. Nice smooth cuts and just the perfect size. The biggest are just right for 1/2" marbles and I even set one up TBG double banded to try out some 9/16" steel that I'd been holding on to. The next size down are perfect, and I mean perfect for 3/8" steel. After setting up a few different slingshots, I commenced to try to knock out the center of the big felt target. Now, I'm not the best shot but I did manage to pop it out several times and ended up pretty pleased with myself. The only drawback is that I had to go replace the center each time I knocked it out. Eventually I just left it out and hung my old target behind it. It just so happened to be exactly the same size as the felt target. So now whenever I get the bull, It get a satisfying metalic ping. I must have stood there trying out different ammo, different pouches, and different slingshots for a few hours trying my best to tear that felt up. Alas, the target still looks brand new, not a mark or tear on it. The pouches are thinner than I'm used to but they held their shape extremely well. No stretching at all around the center hole or band attachment. I kinda feel like the old Nike shoe ads telling you that these pouches make me run faster and jump higher, but in this case, it's the actual truth. Thanks again, Leon! A top notch gentleman and a fine craftsman.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet!! Another satisfied patient of Dr Leon13's magic pouch delivery system! Nice one Leon! Enjoy TSM!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the revue !

i knotted the bulls with some paracord to fix it to the big brother so you don`t have to run every time again to the target.

(but the metal gong behind it is familiar to me to ;-) thanks to ash )

if any one needs help i will post a pic

cheers

by the way i wonder who will post the first pic showing a crushed target ????


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Leon's pouches rule!! And, the targets are awesome, a nice change from my usual square leather ones


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

leon13 said:


> ...by the way i wonder who will post the first pic showing a crushed target ????


Well, I'm going to try, but I got to tell you my chances don't look good. I mean I seriously hammered that thing for a couple of hour...not a mark on it. Thanks again!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

TSM said:


> Well, I'm going to try, but I got to tell you my chances don't look good. I mean I seriously hammered that thing for a couple of hour...not a mark on it. Thanks again!
> 
> ...by the way i wonder who will post the first pic showing a crushed target ????


keep me up dated if u made it ;-)

cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Leon13 club, a nice reviews you make, happy shooting this stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I've had to change out the soup can lid behind the target a few times (I'm on my third one now), and the felt still looks to be in great shape. The hole that I hang it from is stretched out a little, but that's all I can find. Quality! That is all.


----------

